# Capital Cost Allowance worksheet?



## Quotealex (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find a good CCA worksheet (preferably in Excel)? 

Thanks


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Ufile has one online. They only charge when you try to submit a tax return. It is in the business expenses section.


----------



## Quotealex (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm looking for a spreadsheet I can use off-line.

Thanks


----------



## caricole (Mar 12, 2012)

Would it be for Business or Real Estate ?


----------



## Quotealex (Aug 1, 2010)

For both.


----------



## caricole (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.revenuquebec.ca/documents/en/formulaires/tp/tp-128-v(2011-11).pdf

Section 4 seems suitable for differend categories

Extract for rental properties for Quebec

Hope it helps a bit


----------



## Quotealex (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the link caricole.


----------

